# TeamSpeak/Virus/Hacked???



## Bow (Mar 26, 2014)

I used my Team Speak most of the day Sunday with no problems at all.  Monday evening I try and get on with some friends and I can hear them but the can not hear me, I check connections and everything is ok.  No changes had been made to the PC, no updates.  I run Bit Defender with fire wall on. 
About 8 pm I get a phone call from some guy with a foreign accent saying he is from Windows and he knows I have a virus on my PC and he can fix it.  I asked how he got my phone number and he said through windows on my PC!  I hung up on the guy thinking it was a bunch of crap.
Tuesday after work I uninstall TS and re-install.  Now it will not work at all.  After working with it for about 10 minutes the guy calls again saying the same thing.  I told him to FO and hung up but now I am starting to wonder if something is up with TS and this guy calling.   I am going to start TS again tonight after work and see if he calls

I know the headset works I tested it in iRacing and I can hear and talk to people fine.

I have a friend that something like this happened to a few years ago.  He had to pay the guy and the problems with his PC went away.

Anyone else ever have this happen????


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Bow said:


> I used my Team Speak most of the day Sunday with no problems at all.  Monday evening I try and get on with some friends and I can hear them but the can not hear me, I check connections and everything is ok.  No changes had been made to the PC, no updates.  I run Bit Defender with fire wall on.
> About 8 pm I get a phone call from some guy with a foreign accent saying he is from Windows and he knows I have a virus on my PC and he can fix it.  I asked how he got my phone number and he said through windows on my PC!  I hung up on the guy thinking it was a bunch of crap.
> Tuesday after work I uninstall TS and re-install.  Now it will not work at all.  After working with it for about 10 minutes the guy calls again saying the same thing.  I told him to FO and hung up but now I am starting to wonder if something is up with TS and this guy calling.   I am going to start TS again tonight after work and see if he calls
> 
> ...


 
Wow. That is the most dubious crap I've ever heard. Probably got a wonderful virus of some sort on your PC, and your IP has been tracked to your phone number based on phone directories. I recommend you format the PC and start over. Also report the phone number to the authorities.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Mar 26, 2014)

Format you PC and the guy will be gone. At least until he infects your computer again.


----------



## Bow (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wow. That is the most dubious crap I've ever heard. Probably got a wonderful virus of some sort on your PC, and your IP has been tracked to your phone number based on phone directories. I recommend you format the PC and start over. Also report the phone number to the authorities.[/QUOTE



Caller ID just showed up with numbers and letters that made no sense


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 26, 2014)

Well as someone who has used Teamspeak on 3 separate machines I will say that it is a bit buggy of a program at times but its problems are likely unrelated to your virus issues.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Bow said:


> Caller ID just showed up with numbers and letters that made no sense


 
Phone records should show it. Either way, wipe the PC and you'll truly know it's clean. Strongly recommended at this point if they are calling your house.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 26, 2014)

Social engineering or Vishing
I bet his listening to the network or then u have something funny in ur PC


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Social engineering or Vishing
> I bet his listening to the network or then u have something funny in ur PC


 
Following from this, in addition to reformatting your PC. Put a password on your TS3 server. Doesn't cost anything.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Following from this, in addition to reformatting your PC. Put a password on your TS3 server. Doesn't cost anything.


100% agree with RCoon


----------



## Bow (Mar 26, 2014)

Darkleoco said:


> Well as someone who has used Teamspeak on 3 separate machines I will say that it is a bit buggy of a program at times but its problems are likely unrelated to your virus issues.



I have run several scans,  CCCleaner, Glary, Superantispyware, tdsskiller.  All have come back clean


----------



## arskatb (Mar 26, 2014)

Bow said:


> I have run several scans,  CCCleaner, Glary, Superantispyware, tdsskiller.  All have come back clean


that doesnt mean ur pc is clean, ofc u can try this if u like to keep scanning


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Bow said:


> I have run several scans,  CCCleaner, Glary, Superantispyware, tdsskiller.  All have come back clean


 
When somebody calls my house who's foreign, claims to work for microsoft, then claims my installation of windows told them my phone number and they know I have a virus on my computer, it is most certainly not clean. Although your TS3 mic issues could be unrelated, I've seen realtek sound manager take ownership over sound properties in windows, and when the mic was muted in realtek, but unmuted in windows properites, realtek took presidence.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

Fisrt people need to pump the brakes.

I run a TS server. None of this stuff is given and hacking TS will not give you any special access to the machine. If you formatted or changed audio ports TS fucks up. Or you may have at one time set a static audio device and have since changed it. Drivers do this too. It happens to me occasinally.

SECOND

the guy calling you is a scam I deal with this on a WEEKLY basis at my shop. Its not you it happens to tons of people. They seem to get the numbers from mailing lists etc that they buy. He has no access to your machine the point of the call is to let them remote in. Its a social engineering routine. I tell my customers to block the numbers contact their providers and otherwise ignore the calls or fuck with them.

It all seems like a terrible coincidence but their is so much bad info in this thread I had to say something.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Fisrt people need to pump the brakes.
> 
> I run a TS server. None of this stuff is given and hacking TS will not give you any special access to the machine. If you formatted or changed audio ports TS fucks up. Or you may have at one time set a static audio device and have since changed it. Drivers do this too. It happens to me occasinally.
> 
> ...


 +1 This is a scam- Microsoft will not call you nor will the IRS or any other crazy thing they dream up... social engineering is a powerful tool for the dark side.

   I ignore these calls at home/google the phone number to see if it's coming up at websites like 800notes, etc... If they call my work phone I tell them it's a business line and we have a full IT department to check into such things- they usually hang up within 1-2 seconds.

   If you want to mess with them you could state that you are recording this call for legal purposes and would like to have his name and title, supervisors name and title, their direct phone number with extension(s), and the state that they are calling from before you proceed* 

* If they ask for your name- ask why? You called me...


----------



## Vario (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a bunch of calls from a guy with an Indian Accent "hello, your windows computer send signal"... I told him I had a Apple Mac and he never called again.  You could try that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2014)

Or you could tell him you don't have a PC, because you are Amish, and in the Amish Mafia! 



> co·in·ci·dence
> kōˈinsədəns,-ˌdens/
> _noun_
> noun: *coincidence*; plural noun: *coincidences*; noun: *co-incidence*; plural noun: *co-incidences*
> ...



*EDIT: Forgot to add that the call was a scam and it has nothing to do with your TS or your computer.. Just your money. *


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 27, 2014)

The so called guy calling from microsoft is a scam that has been going on for a good few years now, We have had 3 of these calls over the last few years and the guy said exactly the same to me as he said to you.

I asked him how he got my number and he said from my pc but i have never once in my life put my house number on my pc or any form on the interwebs.

These scammers look at phone books/directorys then get a system to spam call numbers untill someone answers, You should NEVER let them do anything to your pc or even believe anything they say.

Inless you are signed up to some microsoft thing and gave them your number then there is no way microsoft would call anyone.

If you ever get a call like that again i would turn your stereo full blast and hang the phone from it till the person hangs up lol.


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2014)

Problem solved.  I had to tweak some settings in my CP and now TS works again ( Thanks Solaris17 ).  He called again last night and I told him I was with the State Police and he hung up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Or you could tell him you don't have a PC, because you are Amish, and in the Amish Mafia!



I LOL'd.....an Amish person answering the telephone. Nice one Mindweaver!


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 27, 2014)

Bow said:


> Problem solved.  I had to tweak some settings in my CP and now TS works again ( Thanks Solaris17 ).  He called again last night and I told him I was with the State Police and he hung up.



They can be very abusive over the phone to when you don't give them the answers they want  One guy said he was going to kill me if i don't turn the pc on hmmm lol


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2014)

Bow said:


> Problem solved.  I had to tweak some settings in my CP and now TS works again ( Thanks Solaris17 ).  He called again last night and I told him I was with the State Police and he hung up.


----------



## Unholywar (May 6, 2014)

animal007uk said:


> The so called guy calling from microsoft is a scam that has been going on for a good few years now, We have had 3 of these calls over the last few years and the guy said exactly the same to me as he said to you.
> 
> I asked him how he got my number and he said from my pc but i have never once in my life put my house number on my pc or any form on the interwebs.
> 
> ...




personal fav is to blow a whistle down the phone at them it will leave there ears ringing for about half an hour or so


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2014)

format your pc and change all of your account passwords for EVERYTHING. Stop what you are doing and do that NOW!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 6, 2014)

Unholywar said:


> personal fav is to blow a whistle down the phone at them it will leave there ears ringing for about half an hour or so



I do not believe I never thought of this, Lord help to next scammer that calls me. Hell, I think I'm going to go look in my spam folder for one of those emails.


----------

